# Case 450c help



## Dozerhozer (Apr 15, 2011)

Just bought a case 450c and need to change the track rollers. Need to detention track but don't know how to do that. To I take the grease fitting out and compress it with the blade?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I belive you are right, thats how all of our track equipment has alwas been, but a phone call to the Case dealer would be worth the time.


----------

